# Table Saw Crosscut Sled



## markgum (Nov 21, 2010)

in the latest flyer from ROCKLER they have their Table Saw Crosscut sled coming up on sale for $79.99  $60 off.  any experience with these?  I know there are several post here about table saw sleds and where to obtain plans to build your own, but thinking this might be a GREAT deal.  
thoughts???
 thanks for your input.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not real familiar with it.  When I think crosscut sled..I think Excalibur! I have experience with those, and man are those sweet!


----------



## ctubbs (Nov 22, 2010)

Too darn cheep to buy one.  Keep trying to make one I like.  Still trying.:frown:
Charles


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 22, 2010)

If this is the one that you are looking at I have been considering it also. Looks pretty good to me. 
www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21487&filter=table saw sled


----------



## fernhills (Nov 22, 2010)

I have the Dubby,  similar to this and it works great,  had it for several years.  Carl


----------



## markgum (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Mike;
  this is the one they have listed for sale:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18063&filter=table

the one you show is the 'portable' one not sure what that exactly means.  The flyer I got in the mail don't list the portable one for sale.



Woodlvr said:


> If this is the one that you are looking at I have been considering it also. Looks pretty good to me.
> www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21487&filter=table saw sled


----------



## markgum (Nov 22, 2010)

Charles,
  I am the same way.  The price of this one makes it hard to make one. IMHO. 



ctubbs said:


> Too darn cheep to buy one.  Keep trying to make one I like.  Still trying.:frown:
> Charles


----------



## randyrls (Nov 22, 2010)

To join the thread;   I have a saw sled that I like.  The advantage is that I can clamp anywhere on the sled surface.

I checked but haven't uploaded any photos here.


http://www.coleman-family.org/gallery2/v/Pen_photos/Table-Saw_Sled/


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2010)

*Incra sled*

This is the one I use, They have several models available.
Mark, enjoy the snow up there!!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Nov 22, 2010)

A little pricey but I have no regrets.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004385/18016/Incra-Miter-Combo-Value-Pack.aspx


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't realize that I had clicked on the portable link.  It is for the smaller table saws. I really like the looks of the full size version. I may add this to my Christmas wish list.


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 23, 2010)

Woodlvr said:


> I didn't realize that I had clicked on the portable link.  It is for the smaller table saws. I really like the looks of the full size version. I may add this to my Christmas wish list.



Add me to your list too!  I was a good boy this year..so I'll take the Microkenetics XL CNC mill  and some high speed satellite internet please!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kyclay (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the Rockler sled and love it.


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 27, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> Too darn cheep to buy one.  Keep trying to make one I like.  Still trying.:frown:
> Charles



Here's how I make my small ones. Big ones are similar, but I use 8/4 for the braces: http://blog.woodscrub.info/2008/05/small-crosscut-sled.html


----------



## knowltoh (Nov 27, 2010)

When I go to the Rockler site, I see it for $89.99.  Is there a code or something in the flyer you have?


----------



## lorbay (Nov 27, 2010)

So what holds the righthand wing after you have cut it all the way through on the first use.????

Lin.


----------



## Padre (Nov 27, 2010)

lorbay said:


> So what holds the righthand wing after you have cut it all the way through on the first use.????
> 
> Lin.



Good question.  

FWIW: I made my own from 3/4 plywood and it works great.


----------

